# Chevy Cruze 2 Gen - Rusted where Catalytic Converter meets Exhaust Pipe (2018 1.4L Hatchback Automatic)



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo Hatchback Automatic Transmission (approx. 51000km on it) with a rust problem developing where I think the catalytic converter meets the exhaust pipe. (Right at the front of the car behind the radiator.) This looks to be way more than just surface rust, and for the most part this is the only spot where the rust is bad at all which makes me feel like it is a faulty part not galvanized properly or something. I have only had this car two years (bought new) and have gotten it Krown rust protected twice already. Is this rust something to be alarmed about, and would this be something covered on the bumper to bumper warranty? Any advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks again in advance,
I have attached some photos for a visual.
PS Live in Canada, so salt on roads, etc.

-Derek


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Could be covered under warranty. Check with GM Canada:

*Chevrolet* vehicles are designed and built to resist *corrosion*. All body and sheet metal components are warranted against *corrosion* for the first 3 years/36,000 miles and *rust*-through protection lasts for the first 6 years/100,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Could be covered under warranty. Check with GM Canada:
> 
> *Chevrolet* vehicles are designed and built to resist *corrosion*. All body and sheet metal components are warranted against *corrosion* for the first 3 years/36,000 miles and *rust*-through protection lasts for the first 6 years/100,000 miles, whichever comes first.


I'll have to see what the dealer has to say... Even if it's not covered under warranty, would you say it would be worth replacing with that kind of rust? I could try and research the job myself, unfortunately I can't find the part anywhere... darn...

Thanks Eddy.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That rust warranty is for body panels, not the exhaust. They may still cover it if and when it leaks and/or comes appart. If that happens before warranty is up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Rust isn't covered on mechanical parts.

That's not that bad for a probably 3 yr old car where it snows and roads are salted/treated.

It's not doing anything to hurt the vehicle or performance. Don't replace it just to replace it. It's fine until it's not. That pipe will still Outlast the pistons. 

So many people on here just like to throw parts at things. It's fine....calm down.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Rust isn't covered on mechanical parts.
> 
> That's not that bad for a probably 3 yr old car where it snows and roads are salted/treated.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, don't replace until broken... that makes sense to me. Is there anything worth doing that would lengthen the life? Should I removed any rust or paint it or anything like that, or is it just a losing battle?

Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's an unnecessary and losing battle


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

aww you live in canada makes sense now lol


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> aww you live in canada makes sense now lol


Yup, salty winters... RIP


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i live in california we dont even have winters here haha


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I live in the dry part of California near Death Valley. What is Rust?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I live in the often humid, always salty, and has winter section of NJ....fcuk you. LOL


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

I am going to check out my daughter's '17 this weekend and I will check out the exhaust. I live in Canada around the 45th parallel and winters are cold and salt is heavily used. I would say that the OP's rust is on the heavy side of average for a 3 year old car but I agree with others that there's nothing much to be done. This would normally be covered by the bumper-to-bumper part of the warranty (3 years) but will not be covered by the body rust or powertrain warranties.



Eddy Cruze said:


> I live in the dry part of California near Death Valley. What is Rust?


That almost sounds like gloating...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The joint between the converter/front pipe and midpipe is failing on my 2007 Saturn. 
I consider that reasonable for a factory stainless system on a 13 year old car in Michigan. 
If my 2016 Cruze did that, I'd be madder than I am about last month's piston failure.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

IF the joint FAILS due to corrosion during the 3/36 you've got an argument to be made at the dealer, but looking ugly isn't the same. I deal with cars every day that have bolts that are so rusted that you can tell that they were ever hex shaped, but they still hold together so there's nothing wrong with them. And of course corrosion of ferrous metals isn't a defect.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

I checked out the exhaust on our '17 Cruze (also with 51,000 kms on the odo). The brackets have corrosion but not as advanced as the OP's. While I agree that the OP's isn't a problem, rusty flanges/brackets can lead to perforations on the pipe itself - even if that is still many years away, I would monitor it over time.


----------

